#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Acesso remoto-Tplink TL-WA7510N atras do Mikrotik

## muttley

Ola pessoal, comprei duas cpe 5.8 pra ptp, usar no maximo a 2kilometros. E as outras em 2.4 acesso normal. Estao em bridge ponto a ponto com firmware da intelbras e nem todas estao na mesma faixa de ip. Apenas coloquei o mac delas no bypassed do MK. Pois uso hotspot. E na tplink 5.8 nao tenho acesso pelo ip delas q setei. Porque????? E sendo que qualker outro radio 2.4 tenho acesso remotamente! Alguem me ajuda????

----------


## JonasMT

security===>> remote 255.255.255.255

----------


## muttley

OK, mas essa opção aparece quando a CPE esta em modo wisp-cliente. 
Eu estou usando em Modo ap.
E no menu wireless, Modo Bridge-AP.
E no menu wireless secutity só aparece a segurança, criptografia, que posso escolher wep, e outras...

----------


## muttley

Acho até que parece ser um defeito de firmware. As vezes trava o acesso, desligo uma das CPes. Uma delas só, e ligo novamente, e volta o acesso! Modo de operação esta em ap. E menu wireless, bridge com AP. (em ingles é o menu). 
Depois posto aqui, uns screens.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Mas tem como acessar pelo Winbox na interface Wirelles pelo MAC???????????????

----------


## muttley

Tudo certo aqui! Usei em modo bridge. Mas ja deixei emcaixotado aqui os tplink. São novos na caixa, não usei ainda! Só fiz uns testes em bancada! Agora quero vende-los. 150,00 cada um, ou 162,00 nos cartoes, visa, master, hiper.

----------

